# Broken Flemish Giant



## UnlabeledMama

I got a baby Flemish Giant doe from someone this summer, but as I have been doing more research on the breed it seems like FG does not come in broken coloring?  She is very pretty and sweet tempered, but obviously broken.  So would you assume she is a mix?  Or just a cull?


----------



## UnlabeledMama




----------



## animalmom

I don't have any idea on your question, but she is very pretty.


----------



## Bunnylady

That is correct, the broken gene does not occur within the genetics of  the Flemish Giant breed. To the best of my knowledge, there isn't even any official interest in adding broken to the breed standard. I'm afraid that the gene had to come from some other breed than the Flemish Giant, which makes her a mix.


----------



## UnlabeledMama

Thank you Bunnylady!  That's what I thought.  I only paid $15 for her and she is very large so I know she is at least mostly Flemish Giant.  I planned on breeding her with my NZ buck, so it's not a big deal - I just like to know what I have.


----------



## Baymule

Her color pattern looks like an English Spot rabbit. Google for pictures. She is pretty.


----------



## Bunnylady

Baymule said:
			
		

> Her color pattern looks like an English Spot rabbit. Google for pictures. She is pretty.


An English Spot, and a Checkered Giant, and a Rhinelander, and a whole bunch of brokens of a dozen or so other breeds I can think of. 

Sorry, but that is a pet peeve of mine. There is a _huge_ variety in expression of the broken pattern. It seems to me that with a lot of people, any time they see a broken rabbit with something other than the blanket type of pattern, they do a knee-jerk response, "it's an English Spot!" The rabbit could be a purebred English Lop with 10 inch ears, in which case they may say, "It's an English Spot cross." 


Incidentally, doing a Google search, or any other kind, can just add to the confusion. You will find pictures of many, many breeds in such a search, including some rabbits that aren't even spotted!


----------



## UnlabeledMama

Her colors, pattern, body shape, fur length, etc all are very different then an English Spot.  I have Broken Black NZ and while their coloring is similar to an English Spot they are very much not English Spots.  






Not an English Spot even though the coloring looks close.


----------

